# Insurance for fulltimers



## billy1000 (Feb 12, 2007)

This is directed to the fulltimers on here. I am trying to organise insurance for a motorhome which I will be living in fulltime. I have tried quite a few different insuance firms but none yet that will give me insurance as a full timer. They say I must have a permanent residence. As I am selling my house and buying a motorhome this is one condition I cannot comply with so I am wondering if there are any other fulltimers on here that have experienced this problem. I could of course give them a relatives address but am trying to do everything by the book so to speak.


----------



## virgil (Feb 12, 2007)

There was a thread about this just before Christmas!
I have posted the link to the thread

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=860&highlight=insurance+fulltiming


----------



## billy1000 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Insurance*

Thanks Virgil. Checking it out now. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## billy1000 (Feb 13, 2007)

If I sell my house no one seems to want to insure me as I am fulltiming. Surely there must be somewhere? HELP.


----------



## HappyHippy (Feb 18, 2007)

Deleted by auther.


----------



## virgil (Feb 18, 2007)

Could you not use a box number?


----------



## billy1000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Insurance*

Finally managed to get a decent quote from NFU Insurance.


----------



## virgil (Feb 24, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> Finally managed to get a decent quote from NFU Insurance.



NFU seem to be the insurance company for most circumstances! The amount of time, on different forums I frequent, that a question comes up about insurance and the reply is NFU and a couple of days later the feedback is positive!


----------



## PaulC (Feb 24, 2007)

FAO Billy1000

 Hi, what requirements did the insurance company want? Can you use a PO box or a contact address, how does that work from the insurance company point of view, was it a problem selling your home as far as the insurance  are concerned? Another details would be useful.

regards


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 6, 2007)

PaulC said:
			
		

> FAO Billy1000
> 
> Hi, what requirements did the insurance company want? Can you use a PO box or a contact address, how does that work from the insurance company point of view, was it a problem selling your home as far as the insurance  are concerned? Another details would be useful.
> 
> regards



When I told them I would be fulltiming with no fixed address they point blank refused to insure me so the only way around it is to use an accomodation address, (I use my sister's) and stay there every once in a while to keep things above board. All my mail goes there and my licence has her address on to keep things legal. In reality surely you are less likely to get your m/h broken into if you and a large dog are living in it rather than when it is parked up empty beside your house? They don't look at it that way though.


----------



## PaulC (Mar 20, 2007)

FAO  Billy1000, 

hi "lost" this thread until now! How has the insurance situation gone, any problems been highlighted? As somebody who is fulltimining (and you seem to be getting about) any reccommendations?


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 20, 2007)

PaulC said:
			
		

> FAO  Billy1000,
> 
> hi "lost" this thread until now! How has the insurance situation gone, any problems been highlighted? As somebody who is fulltimining (and you seem to be getting about) any reccommendations?



Hiya. Insurance sorted out with a policy from NFU. What recomendations can I give you? Basically lead your life as you would in a house but with far greater freedom. Obviously make sure you have plenty of food, fuel, water etc, etc. I don't have a plan really. I wake up in the morning and if I feel like moving on then I move but with no idea where I will end up. If I pass a place that looks good I stay there and so it goes on. From time to time I may stay on a camping site just for the company and a break in the routine but generally I stick to my own company and save camping fees. Are you thinking of going fulltiming?


----------



## guest (Mar 20, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> Hiya. Insurance sorted out with a policy from NFU. What recomendations can I give you? Basically lead your life as you would in a house but with far greater freedom. Obviously make sure you have plenty of food, fuel, water etc, etc. I don't have a plan really. I wake up in the morning and if I feel like moving on then I move but with no idea where I will end up. If I pass a place that looks good I stay there and so it goes on. From time to time I may stay on a camping site just for the company and a break in the routine but generally I stick to my own company and save camping fees. Are you thinking of going fulltiming?


AH THE LIFE EH.......perfect or what


----------



## PaulC (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Billy1000

Yeah I would like to go fulltiming, in a similar situation as yourself. Got no outfit yet but interested in what sort of premium the insurance companies would want for going full time, any ideas? Everybody is different with regards to insurance risk so ball park figures would be useful.

cheers


----------



## virgil (Mar 21, 2007)

Billy, What address did you have to supply the NFU to enable them to send out documents and the like?


----------



## wigan pier (May 7, 2007)

try adrian flux in kings lynn before we moved into the house we used to travell all year on the fair ground we used care of address wich was my mates the ins&road tax never objected in 20years the last 9 in motorhome.


----------



## Biker Jeff (May 10, 2007)

Hi yawl... My first posting on here.

I fulltimed for 20 months, and just never declared i was fulltiming to the insurance company. I used a relatives address for a mailing address, bank accounts etc.
I did know someone that had fulltiming insurance but the cost was £850, and i wasnt prepared to pay that.


----------



## GeorgeTelford (May 13, 2007)

The Bottom line is that using an accomodation address without the insurance company being fully aware or fulltiming without giving the insurance company accurate and honest details is obtaining insurance by deception.

Legally if it comes to light you are not insured, if you do successfully make a claim its fraud.


----------



## walkers (May 13, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> The Bottom line is that using an accomodation address without the insurance company being fully aware or fulltiming without giving the insurance company accurate and honest details is obtaining insurance by deception.
> 
> Legally if it comes to light you are not insured, if you do successfully make a claim its fraud.


do insurance companies actually limit the amount of nights you sleep in your van then?


----------



## GeorgeTelford (May 13, 2007)

Hi Walkers

Yes they do, they ask what your Home Address is and also where the vehicle will be kept overnight.

To fulltime without telling them you would have to lie in answer to the above questions.


----------



## walkers (May 13, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Hi Walkers
> 
> Yes they do, they ask what your Home Address is and also where the vehicle will be kept overnight.
> 
> To fulltime without telling them you would have to lie in answer to the above questions.


so if i have a home address and spend a lot of time in my van i am not insured. go on then tell me the limit as to how many nights i am allowed?
btw the where the van is parked overnight is when it is not in use on my policy and i suspect most others otherwise the only place you would be insured to use it surely would be at home, sort of defeats the object a bit doesn't it.


----------



## Nomad1 (May 13, 2007)

Just checked my policy and mine says ... where parked when not in use...no mention of any maximum days allowed away from base.....although if abroad i must return within 90 days..i spoz i can then go over the water again ?

 but i cant find a maximum time allowed away from base..


----------



## walkers (May 13, 2007)

Nomad1 said:
			
		

> Just checked my policy and mine says ... where parked when not in use...no mention of any maximum days allowed away from base.....although if abroad i must return within 90 days..i spoz i can then go over the water again ?
> 
> but i cant find a maximum time allowed away from base..


it may be 90 days in any 12month period so you would have to wait till your policy was up for renewal maybe, but if in doubt ask you insurance before you go as they will know the gospel on it and its safer to be sure as we all know if they have a way out of paying they will take it.


----------



## GeorgeTelford (May 13, 2007)

Hi 

This thread is about fulltiming insurance.

The Bottom line is that using an accomodation address without the insurance company being fully aware of that fact or fulltiming without giving the insurance company accurate and honest details is obtaining insurance by deception.

Legally if it comes to light you are not insured, if you do successfully make a claim its fraud.

What part of the above is not clear?


----------



## walkers (May 13, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> This thread is about fulltiming insurance.
> 
> ...


no part of it is not clear but the original post did not mention that which you are posting about either george


----------



## GeorgeTelford (May 13, 2007)

Hi Walkers

Not sure what info is missing from which original post, can you clarify?

1. the thread is all about fulltime insurance here is the full original post

*This is directed to the fulltimers on here. I am trying to organise insurance for a motorhome which I will be living in fulltime. I have tried quite a few different insuance firms but none yet that will give me insurance as a full timer. They say I must have a permanent residence. As I am selling my house and buying a motorhome this is one condition I cannot comply with so I am wondering if there are any other fulltimers on here that have experienced this problem. I could of course give them a relatives address but am trying to do everything by the book so to speak.*


2. Every post I have made in here as refered to fulltime insurance, here is my original post in this thread

*The Bottom line is that using an accomodation address without the insurance company being fully aware or fulltiming without giving the insurance company accurate and honest details is obtaining insurance by deception.

Legally if it comes to light you are not insured, if you do successfully make a claim its fraud.*


----------



## walkers (May 14, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Hi Walkers
> 
> Not sure what info is missing from which original post, can you clarify?
> 
> ...


george if you are looking for an argumeent as in other threads pick on someone else i am not interested, if all you want to do is argue i suggest you leave this forum if not then stop being so damn picky you are alienating yourself from other members on this site. this is all i have to say to you from now.


----------



## GeorgeTelford (May 14, 2007)

Hi Walkers

I am not being picky at all, in the post before my last, you expressed some confusio and addressed that confusion to me, I do not understand, what you mean by

*



			no part of it is not clear but the original post did not mention that which you are posting about either george
		
Click to expand...

*

I merely tried to gain a better understanding of your message to me.


----------



## guest (May 14, 2007)

Nomad1 said:
			
		

> Just checked my policy and mine says ... where parked when not in use...no mention of any maximum days allowed away from base.....although if abroad i must return within 90 days..i spoz i can then go over the water again ?
> 
> but i cant find a maximum time allowed away from base..


yes mine is the same...


----------



## voxol51 (May 17, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Hi Walkers
> 
> Yes they do, they ask what your Home Address is and also where the vehicle will be kept overnight.
> 
> To fulltime without telling them you would have to lie in answer to the above questions.



Out of curiosity I phoned my insurance and they confirmed that I could sleep in my bus for as many nights as I want to, without being in breach of contract and without a claim becoming fraudulent.

Vehicles are made to be mobile, accidents can happen anywhere. A claim is not fraudulent because the vehicle isn't where it is said to be kept.

For car insurance I am asked where the car is kept and what my home address is, but during my trucking days it spent 5.5 days per week in the gaffa's yard and only 1.5 at my home address. During those 1.5 days it spent most of the time away from the home address.

Whilst serving in the Royal Navy I was based (with my car) in Plymouth for nearly 2 years, but my address for the car's insurance was my home address, my parents house in Birmingham - openly declared to the insurance company, so no lies, no fraud.


Voxy.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 3, 2008)

Fascinated to read thispost as my wife and I aim to fulltime later this year. We plan to have an address in this country for Bank accounts, insurance dvla etc.

Insurance has bothered me. a couple of questions if I may.

1: If you plan to be abroad for a 12mth stretch, (the longestI can legally be away without renewing MOT etc), is there a policy which allows  you unlimited time in Europe.
2: How would an insurance company ever know that you were fulltimiing if you didnt tell them. Any claims you make, could have been the very first time that you set foot in the vehicle, or after 6mthsof living in it. How are they to know.

3: Could I get a policy which allows me to travel anywhere in Europe whenever I want.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve&Jo (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi,
My husband and I have been full timing since May 2006. We insure our motorhome with Safeguard which includes European breakdown recovery. Also many companies state that you can only be out of the country for 180 days at a time, if they wanted I have heard that they could check this with ferry crossings etc., whether they would remains to be seen! Safeguard state that you can be in Europe for 365 days per year, which is ideal for us as we only return to the UK once a year to service, MOT and tax our motorhome. The only thing is that we do have to give them a UK address and they were very strict with the fact that we had to be on the electoral register at that address. We use our friends address and this is not a problem for us however I can fully understand the problem if you don't have a postal address.
However as you mentioned how do they know whether you are full timing or just on a long holiday.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve and Jo,
Thankyou very much for your response, it is so very helpful to be able to speak to someone that has trodden this path before. Safeguard is a company I have spoken to. As you say they are quite adamant about having a UK address. This shouldn't be a problem for us as I can give them a friends addy. He has agreed that we could go on the electoral roll there and I will get my driving license and bank details transferred to that address, So hopefully that should cover us ok.

Would you mind if I pm'med you with a couple of questions ??


----------

